# FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS LIMA



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

**** Lima Metropolitana esta de Fiesta ****

*Lima es la ciudad capital del Perú así como su ciudad más grande e importante. 

Fue fundada por el conquistador español Francisco Pizarro el 18 de enero de 1535, como la Ciudad de los Reyes. 

Fue la capital del Virreinato del Perú durante el régimen español y después de la independencia pasó a ser la capital de la República del Perú. 

En la actualidad cerca del 26.6% de la población peruana vive en su área metropolitana, aproximadamente 8.447.260 habitantes.*

*UN POCO DE HISTORIA..*















































*"PLAZA MAYOR" ENCANTO DE AMERICA ..*























































*UNA VERDADERA METROPOLIS..*














































*Feliz 473 Años. ""Lima"" *


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*--Felíz 473 Años Lima!--​*


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Felicitaciones limeños!!!

Es probable que la pueda visitar en un par de años


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*Feliz Aniversario LIMA!!!!​*

Y Feliz Día para todos!!! Nuestra ciudad cada día mejor (felizmente)​
Navegador, qué bien te ha quedado el thread. Me encantaron la fotos pensé que eran de los festejos de hoy en la noche...

Increíble como la ciudad se expandió, lamentablemente sin planificación, aunque la Municipalidad anda haciendo cosas buenas por ahora.. quizá no todas las que debería.. en fin! Feliz día limeños !


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

_*feliz dia Lima!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
muy feliz 473 aniversario!!!
que emocion!!! _​


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¡Feliz Día, mi Lima querida!*

ACUARELA CRIOLLA ​ 

Lima está de fiesta,
la canción criolla se viste de gala,
las guapas limeñas
lucen su belleza y gracia sin par.

Las cuerdas de la guitarra trinan,
los criollos corazones vibran
a los alegres sones de la canción popular.

Así es mi Lima criolla,
alegre y jaranera,
la tierra tres veces coronada,
donde nació la marinera
que con cajón y repique
en los barrios del Rímac,
antaño le dieron colorido
Montes y Manrique
padres del criollismo.​
Aunque lejos, mi corazón está siempre contigo, pendiente de ti, extrañándote...cada día añoro caminar por tus calles, admirar tus balcones, cantar tus canciones...una vez más, ¡Feliz Aniversario, Lima!

Compañeros limeños, celebren en mi nombre, que será consuelo suficiente para mí...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

¡Un brindis para Lima!

También puse una nota aquí...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Uy! Qué rico!!! Creo que mañana iré al centro xD Ya se me antojó un pisco sour !!!

Por otro lado.. no digo!!! Enero rules!!!  :banana:


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

FELIZ DIA LIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Y UN BRINDIS POR TODAS LAS INVERSIONES QUE TE ESTAN HACIENDO CADA VEZ MAS BELLA!!!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Asi es mi Lima, limon. Linda y jacarandosa, gente de todas partes del mundo vive ahi, hermosa ciudad que aún espera tiempos mejores. Con un clima verdaderamente extraordinario. Pues asi es, y ahi volveran mis huesos a descansar, se acerca a los 500 años de su fundación española, pero ya los seres humanos la habian escogido como un lugar priviliagado para vivir mucho antes de su fundación Europea. Justo enclavada en el centro de Sudamerica, entre el Oceano Pacifico y los andes majestuosos.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Feliz dia Lima, un abrazo desde la distanciaa


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

..... Alegre taconear hace crujir el cuarto dieciséis (...) Eso... dale... rompe... duro!!!! :lol:

salud con pisco sour, pisco con maracuyá, pisco seco y para los paladares mas delicados, algarrobina. 

Salud Lima :cheers2: :cheers2::cheers2: :cheers2:​*

Feliz aniversario a la siempre fiel y noble, ciudad de los Reyes. 1535-2008​*​


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mi mamá y yo nos unimos a los saludos...*

Soy limeño por generaciones !!!!.... mis padres,mis 4 abuelos,casi todos mis bisabuelos y tatarabuelos !!!!....* Soy limeño antes que peruano !!!!...*
*VIVA MI ADORADA CIUDAD DE LOS REYES *!!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

mi saludos para los limenhos! Feliz dia, hermosa Lima


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

FELIZ DÍA LIMA

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

feliç 473 anys Lima

una ciduad bonita auqnue con varios problemas peor aun asi no le quita el encanto que tiene.

lo buneoe s que esta mejorando y en el futuro sera toda moderna

moltes felicitats


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Excelente!!*










*Esta es una de las razones por la cual cada uno de nosotros debemos sentirnos orgullosos de ser Peruanos.*

Lima, de Tapadas y celosías (hija del Escorial y La Alhambra) a Musa Travestida, tiene un encanto inigualable.

*Feliz 473 Aniversario!!!*

*
Salud con un buen Pisco Sour!!!*

:cheers:​


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que hermosa Lima!! feliz aniversario a lima la bella!!!!!!!!!! :banana::banana:


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Feliz cumplea~os mi bella ciudad carajo - Te amo y extra~o.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

*¡Feliz Aniversario Lima!*

Saludos a todos los foristas limeños.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Feliz cumpleaños, pues... Tú que me haces renegar todos los días y que me dejas babeando cuando paseo por tus calles. Que los cumplas feliz.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*FELIZ DIA HERMOSA CIUDAD DE LOS REYES!!

LA TRES VECES CORONADA!​*
























RECIBE UN AFECTUOSO SALUDO DEL LEÓN DEL SUR 

*AREQUIPA LA CIUDAD BLANCA TE SALUDA, CIUDAD DE LOS REYES*​


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Feliz día Lima​


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Felices 473 años a mi muy amada Lima la Pluri, Lima la bella, Lima la gris, pero lo mejor de todo Lima Nuestra de cada día!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lima !!! se te quiere un monton !


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Feliz dìa Lima....:cheers:*


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## tell_me (Nov 15, 2007)

feliz dia mi Limita kerida <33333


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Feliz 473 aniversario!!!!

Ta bien VIEEJA la Lima... xD


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Pero no le digas asi pz, ten en cuenta que se esta jalando las arrugas pa estar presentable para su 5to centenario.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y el Banner??? exijo que nos expliquen si es que ya fue publicado o si se postergó.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente artículo de EL COMERCIO*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interesante artículo de Javier Garvich*

Léanlo en :
http://www.terra.com.pe/noticias/articulo/html/act743451.htm


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Aunque en lo que se ve del artículo no se menciona esto, me alegra que vayamos superando la etapa del mirar sólo hacia afuera como modelo paradigmático...ahora Lima se nutre de todos lados, y por qué no de dentro misma, del Perú entero. En ese sentido, Lima se está volviendo más peruana que nunca. ¡Sí señor!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lima siempre ha sido una ciudad de mezclas...y mescolanzas...*

Canelita :
Lima desde su fundación,ha sido siempre un "melting pot" de culturas europeas,indígenas,africanas y asiáticas... Lo que pasa es que últimamente se está andinizando mucho,debido a su cada vez más alto porcentaje de población proveniente del Ande peruano.... es la ciudad más provinciana del Perú.. y es un proceso natural que se está dando,que siempre se supo se iba a dar... el prototipo del limeño actual es el hijo de provincianos serranos,que no termina de identificarse con sus padres,tampoco termina por definirse costeño y de allí nace esa imagen actual del limeño amante de grupos como Grupo 5,Néctar,etc... ese es el prototipo del limeño actual... quizás en 20 años más se experimente otro prototipo que será el hijo del actual... como notarás,Lima es una ciudad en constante transformación de prototipos.... 


Canelita said:


> ^^ Aunque en lo que se ve del artículo no se menciona esto, me alegra que vayamos superando la etapa del mirar sólo hacia afuera como modelo paradigmático...ahora Lima se nutre de todos lados, y por qué no de dentro misma, del Perú entero. En ese sentido, Lima se está volviendo más peruana que nunca. ¡Sí señor!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

FELIZ DIA LIMA¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Miraflorino, sí, Lima ha recibido muchas influencias a lo largo de su historia. Incluyendo la influencia de Europa, que es lo que me pareció que el artículo enfatizaba en cierto modo. Mi acotación sólo pretendía agregar un poquito de mi perspectiva sobre la actualidad de Lima. Y no agregué sobre la influencia de la globalización, que hace todo mucho más dinámico y complejo.

Aprecio tus comentarios, e independientemente de si esté de acuerdo o no con tu análisis, me gustaría entenderlo mejor antes de evaluarlo. ¿En qué términos ves lo que señalo en negritas? ¿Es bueno, es malo, o es lo que es? ¿Cuál es tu opinión personal al respecto? Me parece que es lo justo para nosotros, para así entender mejor la intención de tu análisis.

Gracias Miraflorino, ¡y saludos! 



Miraflorino said:


> Canelita :
> Lima desde su fundación,ha sido siempre un "melting pot" de culturas europeas,indígenas,africanas y asiáticas... Lo que pasa es que últimamente se está andinizando *mucho*,debido a su cada vez más alto porcentaje de población proveniente del Ande peruano.... *es la ciudad más provinciana del Perú*.. y es un proceso natural que se está dando,que siempre se supo se iba a dar... el prototipo del limeño actual es el hijo de provincianos serranos,*que no termina de identificarse con sus padres,tampoco termina por definirse costeño y de allí nace esa imagen actual del limeño amante de grupos como Grupo 5,Néctar,etc... ese es el prototipo del limeño actual*... quizás en 20 años más se experimente otro prototipo que será el hijo del actual... como notarás,Lima es una ciudad en constante transformación de prototipos....


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Feliz Cumpleaños LIMA!!!*:banana:

Sorry por escribir con 1 día de retraso, pero ayer, después de la chamba, salí con mis amigos a celebrar el día de mi Querida Ciudad... comí todo lo típicamente Limeño y tomé Pisco Sour hasta decir basta... al final llegué algo alegrón a mi casa 
Salud por Lima!!! :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Respondo a tus "negritas"....*

Ciudad más provinciana si... porque en Lima encuentras a personas de todas las provincias y por ende,regiones del Perú... incluso me atrevería a decir de casi todos los distritos del Perú !!!... el término "más provinciana" alude a que en Lima viven todos los representantes de las provincias del Perú... y muchos de ellos han constituido sus clubs departamentales y provinciales... 
respecto al "nuevo prototipo del limeño"... pues es la pura verdad...es el nacido en Lima,hijo de provincianos del Ande... no se siente andino,puesto que no ha vivido allá... tampoco se siente del todo costeño,puesto que sus padres no lo son y le han inculcado muchas tradiciones y costumbres de la sierra del Perú... allí se produce un "choque interno" y se está viendo reflejar en sus gustos musicales específicamente,la llamada tecnocumbia,que aporta elementos serranos y costeños... es urbana pero con un fuerte componente provinciano... a eso me refería... 


Canelita said:


> Miraflorino, sí, Lima ha recibido muchas influencias a lo largo de su historia. Incluyendo la influencia de Europa, que es lo que me pareció que el artículo enfatizaba en cierto modo. Mi acotación sólo pretendía agregar un poquito de mi perspectiva sobre la actualidad de Lima. Y no agregué sobre la influencia de la globalización, que hace todo mucho más dinámico y complejo.
> 
> Aprecio tus comentarios, e independientemente de si esté de acuerdo o no con tu análisis, me gustaría entenderlo mejor antes de evaluarlo. ¿En qué términos ves lo que señalo en negritas? ¿Es bueno, es malo, o es lo que es? ¿Cuál es tu opinión personal al respecto? Me parece que es lo justo para nosotros, para así entender mejor la intención de tu análisis.
> 
> Gracias Miraflorino, ¡y saludos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias una vez más, Miraflorino.


----------

